
Free online version of Photoshop coming soon - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/28/adobe-photoshop-online-edition/
======
pg
Why pre-announce it? To prevent people from using competitors in the meantime.
Why the need to do that? Because Adobe is genuinely afraid of those
competitors.

MSFT used to do this a lot. It doesn't require you to actually have something
in 6 months; if people wait, you've achieved your goal. I'm surprised
Arrington bought it.

